# HELP! Fuel leak



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

My 69 GTO convertible began leaking fuel today. It is coming from right rear top of tank, running down the frame rail just behind the right rear tire (above the tailpipe!). the books show a vapor return line and a vent hose, as well as the feed line coming from that area. It leaks intermittenly, after shut down, enough to cause a quick 10" puddle. Then stops. Other times I shut down, doesn't leak at all. Running better than ever, so doubt it is the feed line? Any idea how or what would cause the vent or vapor return hoses to leak? any help appreciated!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crawl underneath and see were it's coming from.....


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I did crawl under, and it is running down the frame rail, i cant feel anything on top of the tank, and cant really trace exact location it is originating from. I dont see any hoses or lines. I thought it may be something common. I will get on a lift and drop tank.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it's running down the frame, it may be the steel line on the frame. The rubber hoses are right near the top of the tank and most likely wouldn't let the leaking fuel get to the frame.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it is a vent hose it would probably leak when it was full and parked on a tilt. it has a short piece of rubber then turns to steel. may be rusty.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*the `vent deal'*

didn't they go to an odd lookimh fuel tank vent deal mounted behind the rear seat in `68 or`9?,,my `67 has one metal tube that loops into the trunk back out thru a rubber gromet(why they plumbed it that way i have no clue,doesn't DO anything)

and if it was a california car it may have had`smog stuff' that no other state required,i witnessed a loaded `65 Lemans Sport that had a AIR pump,or at least the brackets and the(new owner) said it did originally,,so,sounds like a plgged vent of some sort,maybe the tank is building pressure,,what gas cap was spec'd,,,,and as a point of note i have had the soft lines go bad(between the tank/hardline to motor) about every decade so i'd check those while you're under there,,,keep us posted

i'm typing without my glasses so if i mispelled a word or three read it over,,,eyesite,it's the second thing to go


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Hammer. You know, I did put a shiny new gas cap on it about a month ago. Bought it from Ames, so assume right one. Good place to start.


----------

